
Homeopathic Medicine Labels Now Must State Products Do Not Work - triplesec
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/homeopathic-medicine-labels-now-must-state-products-do-not-work/?WT.mc_id=SA_TW_HLTH_NEWS
======
grzm
Lengthy discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13007235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13007235)

"Homeopathy 'treatments' must be labelled to say they do not work, US
government orders"

------
macawfish
This headline blatantly misrepresents the contents of the article.

The products are required to state that there is no scientific evidence that
the products work. Even that is not entirely true. There is plenty of evidence
that placebo and "nocebo" effects are powerful, real aspects of the healing
process. Homeopathy engages this shamelessly.

[http://harvardmagazine.com/2013/01/the-placebo-
phenomenon](http://harvardmagazine.com/2013/01/the-placebo-phenomenon)

~~~
x2398dh1
> blatantly misrepresents the contents of the article

vs.

> ‘not accepted by most modern medical experts’ and that ‘there is no
> scientific evidence the product works’

In other words, "doesn't work." If there is no evidence of something working,
an acceptable shorthand translation for this in the english language is, "it
ain't gonna work."

~~~
IgorPartola
You are losing subtle but important meaning. First most != all. Second, some
still think that ancient is better than modern. Third, science to some is a
belief system, not an absolute. These are all fallacies, but to a person
convinced that some herb will cure their gout or arthritis it reads very
differently than "doesn't work". It reads as "hasn't proven to work yet." And
this is the crux of the problem. The scientific community cannot just discount
something because it hasn't yet been found to work. It is possible, though
extremely unlikely, that some herb can be concentrated just right to cure
whatever, so we can't say "it never did and it never will work". And the
person who is already mistrustful of be scientific process and community will
see that as evidence that it might.

Obviously, I am not in favor of perpetuating myths, but strictly speaking it
is more neuanced than what you said.

------
Ftuuky
Meanwhile, in Portugal the homeophaty community et al wants the same fiscal
perks as real medical doctors and pharmacists...

~~~
4ad
In Austria homeopathic crap is bundled together with real medicine, and if
you're not versed in the names of Austrian medicine, the pharmacist might very
well be recommending and selling you homeopathic remedies.

It's a disgrace.

They even do shit like:

Patient: "I'd like some paracetamol please."

Pharmacist: "Do you have a cold?"

Patient: "Yes."

Pharmacist: "Here, try this X instead, it's the best."

If you don't happen to know that X is homeopathic they will literally just
sell you water.

------
ams6110
I'm sure this will make zero difference to most buyers. They already are
seeking out alternatives and mistrustful of conventional medicine, a
government warning label will just be more evidence of a
"pharma/industrial/govt" conspiracy.

------
nathan_f77
Now they just need put a disclaimer at the top of all of Donald Trump's
environmental policies, stating that climate change is real.

------
nonbel
Do they actually test these concoctions to make sure no active ingredient
remains, or just assume it?

